# 2010 Winter Spike!tacular



## MR. evil (Feb 7, 2010)

I saw this on the NEMBA forum and though it sounded like fun.


Come on out for a great time! This is a really low key event. Last year's event brought out the full spectrum of competitors. Most were just out for a good time. Some borrowed bikes when they got there, some appeared to have never had ridden before, and a few were out to put it down. At the end of the day, everyone had a great time! Come on out and ride with us. No need to be nervous, this is just about the fun! And spectating is a fine option too. Hope to see you on the 13th!

Below are the details....
-------------------------

On the ICE of beautiful Lake Congamond.

Race Format: 3 Events Combined
•	Short Track Figure 8 – Individually Timed (3-4 laps)
•	Drag Race – Individually Timed (with a new twist)
•	Closed Course - GP Style Crit (~5-7 laps)

Traction… Traction… Traction…

When:	Saturday Feb 13th
Signup 12-12:30
Racing 1:00

Where: Lake Congamond, Southwick MA. State Boat Ramp on the north end of center pond. Point Grove Road, next to Louie B’s.

Entry Donation: Non-perishable food items to go to the “Parish Cupboard” in West Springfield.

Classifications:
•	 Kids
•	 Women’s
•	“Double-Runners” (Beg/Sport)
•	“Speed-Skates” (Top Sport/Expert).
On your honor, no sand-bagging.

Prizes: This year we will be presenting “trophies” to the top three in each classification..

Racing Tire Guidelines: Anything goes!!! Home-made… Store bought… Stolen… Whatever makes you go fast.



****** HELMETS REQUIRED ******

****** Pads strongly recommended!!! ******
Elbows, knees, and more…


----------

